# F@H hates me



## hat (Aug 18, 2009)

The F@H GPU client constantly locks up my computer and today I even saw a BSOD. My computer is completely stable under everything else I ever do, including OCCT Linpack and the GPU test. F@H just outright refuses to work.

A pass though OCCT GPU memtest confirms no vmem errors


----------



## El Fiendo (Aug 18, 2009)

I assume you meant it confirms 'no' vmem errors. What drivers are you running? Have you tried a different set?


----------



## newtekie1 (Aug 18, 2009)

Return the card and CPU to stock.  I've found that for whatever reason F@H is unstable under clocks that are completely stable on everything else.  I have to drop my GTX285 back to 666MHz to fun F@H stable, it is perfectly stable at 675MHz everywhere else.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Aug 18, 2009)

Have you wiped the client and started over?


----------



## hat (Aug 18, 2009)

Newtekie:
I dropped my card back to stock settings and it still locks up.

bumblebee:
many, many times.

fiendo: I'm using 181.51. I'll try the newest drivers.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Aug 18, 2009)

Have you run memtest for hours, like overnight?


----------



## hat (Aug 18, 2009)

Yes, I have...

It's also Linpack stable. I don't see how it could stand Linpack yet be thwarted by something as trivial as the GPU folding client which barely touches the CPU at all. I run BOINC all the time which is much more CPU intensive than the GPU folding client.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Aug 18, 2009)

what's your hardware?


----------



## oily_17 (Aug 18, 2009)

Make sure you use a driver cleaner when removing/installing new drivers (even run it twice in safe mode)

I have had my cards complain when I installed new drivers without properly cleaning the old ones out.

EDIT:I think Driver Sweeper is freeware.

EDIT2: If you ever had ATI drivers installed make sure to remove any left over of them with Driver Sweeper as well.


----------



## mrhuggles (Aug 18, 2009)

hows your videocard handle furmark?


----------



## hat (Aug 18, 2009)

Handles furmark fine. 

I never had any ATI drivers on this OS, and I run ccleaner any time I update drivers


----------



## mike047 (Aug 18, 2009)

Try 182.50


----------



## mrhuggles (Aug 18, 2009)

i had a lot of issues with F@H gpu client, it would often crash, make the drivers crash, and cause long periods of the computer doing absolutely nothing like a lockup but it'd get going after a while, i never did have any BSODs tho. all tho drivers crashing could cause a BSOD probably.

EDIT: i think thats why people make dedicating folding rigs


----------



## stanhemi (Aug 18, 2009)

mrhuggles said:


> i had a lot of issues with F@H gpu client, it would often crash, make the drivers crash, and cause long periods of the computer doing absolutely nothing like a lockup but it'd get going after a while, i never did have any BSODs tho. all tho drivers crashing could cause a BSOD probably.
> 
> EDIT: i think thats why people make dedicating folding rigs



never had a single issue with my 9800gt i fold 24/7 for almost a years now.i use nvidia driver 182.50 and win xp and it not a dedicated folding rig.I game,watch movie,web and my cpu crunching 24/7


----------



## Lampmaster (Aug 18, 2009)

Is this with the tray client? or the console client? Have you tried both?


----------



## mrhuggles (Aug 18, 2009)

stanhemi said:


> never had a single issue with my 9800gt i fold 24/7 for almost a years now.i use nvidia driver 182.50 and win xp and it not a dedicated folding rig.I game,watch movie,web and my cpu crunching 24/7



how do you not have issues do you have a special client that kills units with known issues? [like VLARkill for seti@home]


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Aug 19, 2009)

Lampmaster said:


> Is this with the tray client? or the console client? Have you tried both?


*Like Lampmaster said, what version of the client are you running. Screenshot's please.*


----------



## hat (Aug 20, 2009)

It just locked up running 620 core/1550 shader/850 (1900) mem.

I'm using the XP/2003 GPU Console client, v6.23.


----------



## mx500torid (Aug 20, 2009)

That memory looks too high to me might be wrong tho. Have you tried something like 750 on the ram?


----------



## dustyshiv (Aug 20, 2009)

Hat,

I hope the issues that u r having are not heat related. Could u check whats the temp of the GPU under load? U could use EVGA precision tool to check it. I would manually adjust the fanspeed to max (100%) during folding.

And please mention your system specs as it would help to get a better picture and arrive at a conclusion and possibly a solution at the earliest.


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Aug 20, 2009)

My F@H wont connect for a job


----------



## mx500torid (Aug 20, 2009)

[I.R.A]_FBi said:


> My F@H wont connect for a job



My Radeon was doing the same thing for about 4 hours finally connected just now.


----------



## bogmali (Aug 20, 2009)

[I.R.A]_FBi said:


> My F@H wont connect for a job



Close it and start it back, if it won't fix it switch between simple and advanced view and it should start pulling data again


EDIT: Disregard this cause I'm retarded, this trick is for BOINC and not F@H:shadedshu


----------



## hat (Aug 21, 2009)

My card has no temp sensor, but temps were fine on my 9800GT using the same zalman fv900 I have on this 9600gso. It's not heat. It passes every other program under the sun except F@H.

750 is way too slow and actually under stock... 800 is stock. 920MHz is stable.


----------

